

Common Ember.js Developer Mistakes - adamnemecek
http://www.toptal.com/emberjs/the-8-most-common-ember-js-developer-mistakes

======
wycats
This is a pretty great enumeration of some common gotchas in Ember 1.x. Much
of the effort ahead of Ember 2.x has centered around addressing precisely
these gotchas, so I love how thorough your "Ember.js Mitigations" sections
are.

Between the elimination of controllers (and therefore singleton controllers),
and a reshaping of the `model` hook around a simpler "attributes for the top-
level" concept we have coming, I am hopeful that most of these gotchas will be
a thing of the past for anyone starting out in the Ember 2.x era.

We love seeing thoughtful, detailed lists like this, as they help to drive our
priorities for improvements. Ember community: keep them coming!

~~~
balint_erdi
Thanks, Yehuda!

